# Spanish Campsites suitable for 10m RV ?????



## 99256 (May 16, 2006)

Planning to go to Spain this winter, but the Camping & Caravanning club brochure only lists one site that will take a 10m motorhome - and we didn't want to stay in one place. 

Is there a publication available that lists American RV friendly sites?

Or can anyone reccommend a site or two? 

Ideally we'd like to travel the coast area from Barcelona to Marbella.

Do any of the sites offer facilities like American campsites, ie. full hook-up of water, electric & black & grey?

Would be grateful for any help.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Try this site, it's all geared up for the RVs

CAMPING
MARJAL
Situation 
Ctra. N-332, km.73,4 
03140 GUARDAMAR DEL SEGURA

http://www.vayacamping.net/file.asp?par1=565&lang=en

Bob


----------



## 99256 (May 16, 2006)

*Spanish Campsites suitable for 10m RV???*

Thanks for that, had a look at the website, it looks just great, & we'll try it as we head down that way.

To return the favour, we found a site at Vilanova a Geltru, 'Vilanova Park' about 50kms South of Barcelona. Plenty of pitches large enough, but the trees are a real problem. Anyway, we found one we could get in, & it's a handy base for visiting Barcelona, Sitges etc. Site has a lot of facilities & reception are very helpful.

Word of advice, the site has full hook-ups, including a dump, but we can't use it with our 3" waste pipe - wish we'd bought the macerator thing!!.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

In searching for a client yesterday.....[they said "we are in the campsite after Fuengarola" before their phone went dead].......I visited every campsite between Fuenga and Marbella.

Except for the first site [forgot name] going west after Fuenga, behind a petrol station, where you can see from the road it is.....lets be kind and say "not suitable"........ the four others had quite a few RV's on site and had room.

All said they expected to be full over Xmas/New Year. But plenty of room thereafter...........


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

La Manga (Murcia)

http://www.caravaning.es/

Good negotiable rates for long stays

bit further down sarf but heh the weathers beter :wink:


----------

